# The user above is hella gay



## Sodasats20 (Jun 29, 2022)

Declare the user above you hella gay


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 29, 2022)

You are hella gae


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2022)

Don't think I've seen anyone on fa ever match that description before. Nope. Not even once. 

*Hm*.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

The user above is hella gay


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> The user above is hella gay


But technically you're above us all.
We may be Hella Gays but you are the Hellan of Gays.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 30, 2022)

Ghey


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Gay gay gay gay gay


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Imagine it’s gay instead of three


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Excuse me I’m a bisexual _*switch*_


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

:1
Bruh, you just said that


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Nothing can save you now


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

That will get you nowhere


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> That will get you nowhere


Yeah, your right.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, your right.


I deleted all of my replies.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Gay


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 1, 2022)

I would call you gay but calling you bisexual would be more accurate so *You're Hella Bi!*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 1, 2022)

G
A
Y


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

Gay doge


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 1, 2022)

(this is legit how my browser arranged the icons)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 1, 2022)

If the user above me is gay, does that make me a bottom?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

Either way, you be gay


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 1, 2022)

Bi Fox


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

Gay caolf
(Cat+wolf)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 3, 2022)

*bi·sex·u·al*
[ˌbīˈsekSH(o͞o)əl]

ADJECTIVE

sexually attracted not exclusively to people of one particular gender; attracted to both men and women.
synonyms:
ambisexual


----------

